# Guide - How to update motherboard BIOS from CD



## scaminatrix (Jan 28, 2011)

I've wanted to update the BIOS on a lot of old/OEM motherboards, but I've found that they didn't support flashing the BIOS in Windows, and I've been unable to get a floppy disc/drive. Also, these mobo's didn't support booting from USB.

If you are unable to update your motherboard BIOS through conventional means, you can use this guide to update your BIOS from a bootable CD.

*DISCLAIMER: Neither I, nor will techPowerUp! accept any liability for damage to hardware caused by following this guide. Use at your own risk. It is recommended that you make a backup your BIOS first. I've personally tested this app on three mobo's so far with no problems, but your results may vary.*

You will need a blank CD-R or a CD-RW. Of course, a CD-RW will be the most attractive option. If you only have a DVD-R or a DVD-RW, that's ok, as you can burn the ISO file on ANY type of disc *as long as your optical reader supports it.*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*1.* Download your new BIOS and make sure it comes with a flashing utility. If it doesn't come with a flashing utility, download the correct flashing utility for your BIOS. 
Use Award's flashing utility (AWDFLASH) if you have an Award/Phoenix BIOS.
Use AMI's flashing utility (AMIBIOS) if you have an AMI BIOS.
Etc., etc.
Also, download CreateFlashCD and extract the contents. This is the tool you will be using to make the ISO. You can refer to the Readme file for more information, but I've covered the basics in this guide.

*2.* Open CreateFlashCD, and you will be shown the screen below. Click the three dots next the "Flash Program" box, seen here:







*3.* Navigate to where the Flash Program is (the one you downloaded earlier) and select it. Hopefully, it came with your BIOS when you downloaded it. See here:






*4.* Now, click the three dots next to the "BIOS file" box, and navigate to where your new BIOS file is, seen here:






*5.* Make a note of the filename as you may need it later. Here it is called W7053IMS.170 - Make sure that the filename is no longer than 8 characters (excluding the extension, in this case the extension is seen as ".170"). If your filename is longer than 8 characters, cancel this window, navigate to where the file is and change the filename to something shorter. 
Example:
A good filename is "W7093IMS.180" (8 characters, plus 3 for the extension)
a bad filename is "W7093IMSX.180" (9 characters, plus 3 for the extension)

Repeat step 4 if you had to change the filename, else go to step 6.

*6.* If you want to add any switches feel free, I'm not going into that here though. After adding any switches, click "Create FlashCD" and choose where to save your ISO, seen here:






*7.* Close CreateFlashCD and navigate to where you chose to save the ISO. Burn the ISO onto a CD at the slowest speed available using your favourite burning program (I use ImgBurn) seen here:






*8.* Now, just make sure you're able to boot from CD and away you go. Boot from the CD, and when you're about to begin flashing, just make sure the filename corresponds to the filename I told you to make a note of earlier, and flash. 
Done!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If you use this application, please post here with results so we can get a better idea of the success rate. I'll update the OP with results.

I've successfully used it on:
MSI 925XE Neo Platinum (only flashable by floppy and USB)
Acer Aspire E571 (OEM mobo is MSI MS-7326, only flashable using floppy, doesn't support booting from USB)
ASUS P5KC (Able to flash by other means, just done for testing purposes)

Thanks to JrRacinFan and streetfighter 2 for helping me with this


----------



## Magikherbs (Jan 28, 2011)

My mainboard has a bios updater, Asus EZ Flash 2, built into the bios. It does not require any bootable media. I just point it to where the bios update is. eg.. usb/external/internal drive  Yours should be similar. If not, a bootable usb drive should do.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 28, 2011)

Sorry, I wasn't clear enough in the OP, updating.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 30, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Bump. Anyone help with generic instructions on what to compile etc if you want to update mobo BIOS using a bootable CD ISO (if it's possible)?



May have to check but I think Uniflash will do close to 90% of motherboards on the market. Bad thing is, if you pick the wrong bios at time of flash it will brick the board. So, I would suggest making specific ISO's for each specific board, rather than an "all-in-one".


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 30, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> May have to check but I think Uniflash will do close to 90% of motherboards on the market. Bad thing is, if you pick the wrong bios at time of flash it will brick the board. So, I would suggest making specific ISO's for each specific board, rather than an "all-in-one".



Yup, that's what I figured - a specific ISO for each mobo. 
I figured I'd have a copy of each flashing tool (AWDFlash, AFUDOS, etc.) ready on my HDD, and compile one of them with the BIOS file of the board I'm wanting to flash. I'm guessing it wouldn't be too much work - flashing tool + BIOS file on bootable CD ISO? Or is there something I need to remember/workaround?

I'll be testing whatever I end up with on a board with a dual crash-free BIOS so I won't lose any boards in the learning stage (fingers crossed).


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 30, 2011)

Got any boards you want to test on? I can assist in the creation of the ISO. I can build one specifically for my own Giga 790X and PM it to you for testing if you wish.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 30, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Got any boards you want to test on? I can assist in the creation of the ISO. I can build one specifically for my own Giga 790X and PM it to you for testing if you wish.



I've got a board with crash-free BIOS turning up tomorrow (Dad's ASUS P5KC), and I'm a hoarder; I've got spare BIOS chips and tools to hot-flash just in case.
Yes please, a "pre-built template" would definitely help speed up my learning (I seem to learn better like that - from someone else's workings, with an example etc.).
I just got some nice info through PM too, thanks you two


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 30, 2011)

PM'd you a tool, don't want it to get into the wrong hands of certain people and end up with dead boards.


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 1, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> PM'd you a tool, don't want it to get into the wrong hands of certain people and end up with dead boards.



lol I edited it into the OP! I've removed it until I've given it a good test now.

*Update:* Just used it to flash the BIOS on my old MSI 925XE Neo Platinum, where MSI's Live Update only gave the chance/instructions to update using a floppy. Worked perfect, I can confirm the BIOS is flashed and operational.

I'll give it a whirl on some old OEM boards, then post the link with disclaimer etc. This is going to be fantastic for boards that don't support booting from USB, like a lot of OEM boards I've worked with.

*Another Update:* Tool tested, only on 3 boards, but with 100% success rate and absolutely no problems or confusion. Guide is up!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 1, 2011)

Also, scam, you need to add in. You can burn the ISO file on ANY type of disc as long as your optical reader supports it.  

EDIT:

Meaning, if you only have DVD-RW available and have DVD reading capabilities. This would be the most cost effective and easiest route. As you can re-burn the disc any number of times.


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks mate, all done, just waiting on title change now

If anyone uses this app, please post here with results so we can get a better idea of the success rate.

EDIT: Thanks erocker


----------

